# General > Farming & Crofting >  plough

## Lingland

4 furrow convential keverland plough for sale number 8 bodies trip beams

----------


## TractorJack

What furrow width? Discs, ​Skimmers?

----------


## Lingland

14"yes discs<skimmers

----------


## daffodil

Is this plough still for sale?  How much is it? Whereabouts are you?

----------


## Lingland

yes still for sale price £650

----------

